# honda,s raceway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

hHIguys heres 2 pics of honda,s raceway














will get better pics soon enjoy.


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Are the walls padded...lmao Nice looking track Darrell.


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice Honda I like it..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks cool from what I can see...:thumbsup:

How about a couple of pics where you are not shaking the camera?


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

His camera is old and needs glasses......


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

So this is where you get all the barn find cars from. 

Nice layout Honda!

Bz


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The track is so fast, the camera couldn't keep up with it??? Nah...

He finally found the illusion setting... just when it wasn't required??? Nooo...

He got fingerprint smudges all over the lens from the last time he tried taking pix of himself.. Yeah, that's it!! :lol:


----------

